# Chilean Juices at L'uva Bella in Youngstown, OH



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Attached is the new price list just emailed to me 

View attachment chilean Juices 2011.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2011)

Are these frozen juice pails? Do they contain any crushed skins?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Mike, these are pure unfrozen juice. From what I understand you want to move pretty fast once they come in as they are busting at the seems to ferment.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2011)

Too far away for me but wondering about how much solids are in these guys? 

If they sat on the skins for a day or so and then were pressed off and they packaged them for shipment I could see how they would be ready to "esplode"........


----------



## vic (Feb 8, 2011)

made 3 of these last spring. Bottled carmenere and reisling couple weeks ago and both were very good. I picked mine up at the agway in greenville pa. They arrived last year in early april, vic


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

vic said:


> made 3 of these last spring. Bottled carmenere and reisling couple weeks ago and both were very good. I picked mine up at the agway in greenville pa. They arrived last year in early april, vic



Hey Vic welcome to the forum. This is your first post since joining a year ago, LOL. Stick around and pop in more often. I am sure you've seen we have many get togethers here in Western PA and would love to have you join us. Do you have a price list from Agway yet? I believe they are getting their juice from Luva Bella.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 8, 2011)

We head through Youngstown on our way to Cleveland to visit family. Depending on when the juice is in we might pick it up from there or we might drive over to NJ and get some.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

According to their web site first shipment is April 1rst with additional shipments throughout April into May.


----------



## vic (Feb 8, 2011)

dan. thanks for posting the prices, they are not on luva's website yet. Last year the prices were the same to get the juice in greenville. He has many orders so the juice is delivered to him but you have to get there to pick them up asap, as you said they start fermenting quick.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Vic, take a look at my first post on this thread. I attached the new price list they sent out last night. They'll probably be posting it on their web site as soon as they can get their web master to do it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Vic, I just talked to Agway in Greenville. They also get their juice from L'uva Bella as they are a major distributor. The prices are the same. Greenville is about half the distance for me and will save me 50 miles one way but it would be worth the trip back to L'uva Bella to get the Orange Muscat.


----------



## Flem (Feb 8, 2011)

Dan,
I don't know the first thing about juice buckets, but I'd like to try it sometime.
Do you feel these juices are first quality; capable of producing excellent wines?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Mike, As I have done for the last year, you'll kick yourself for not getting a couple. Everything I heard about the Chiliean is tops! Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but as soon as you get it home add some k-meta and pectic enzyme. Let it sit for 24 hours and then add your yeast. Depending on what you get there are additional things you can do and that is whats great about this forum. The folks that have done them in the past can walk you through any additional steps you may want to do. For $50.00 it's a no brainer. The biggest problem is sneaking them into the cellar and blending them in with the other carboys. LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Mike, As I have done for the last year, you'll kick yourself for not getting a couple. Everything I heard about the Chiliean is tops! Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but as soon as you get it home add some k-meta and pectic enzyme. Let it sit for 24 hours and then add your yeast. Depending on what you get there are additional things you can do and that is whats great about this forum. The folks that have done them in the past can walk you through any additional steps you may want to do. For $50.00 it's a no brainer. The biggest problem is sneaking them into the cellar and blending them in with the other carboys. LOL



Pretty much about it although it may take longer than 24 hours before you can pitch yeast. Last year my juice was a whopping 38 degrees when I got it home. Took almost 2 days to get up to room temps.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

For $50 each even if you only had a %50 success rate you would still be breaking even with WE kit costs (typicly $100 at my LBS). So for the price of 2 kits I can get 4 buckets of Chilaen juice. 

We are going to my wife's parents house this weekend to help build their wine work benches and I have a feeling we are each going to be ordering around 4-6 buckets each.


----------



## almargita (Feb 9, 2011)

I too have never tried the Chilian juice buckets but it seems they are very popular & good & at about $50.00 per bucket, cant pass it up. So, I guess the procedure is that you pay for these in advance & they will be in about a month or two, then pick them up when notified??? I'm guessing buckets are probably all the same but from the different vendors, all comming from Chile?? Consumers Produce in the Burgh is the closest to me. Any recomendations on which kind would be best for a final med sweet SG?? Prefer med sweet to sweet over dry........
AL


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Al I would find out what the rest of us in Pgh area like best and make that. Then we'll test it for you later this year


----------



## almargita (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats one way of doing it, plus get some good opinions on how you did....
Al


----------



## Flem (Feb 9, 2011)

almargita said:


> I too have never tried the Chilian juice buckets but it seems they are very popular & good & at about $50.00 per bucket, cant pass it up. So, I guess the procedure is that you pay for these in advance & they will be in about a month or two, then pick them up when notified??? I'm guessing buckets are probably all the same but from the different vendors, all comming from Chile?? Consumers Produce in the Burgh is the closest to me. Any recomendations on which kind would be best for a final med sweet SG?? Prefer med sweet to sweet over dry........
> AL



Al, When I spoke with Ruth, the co-owner last week, she said if you order, you do not need to pay up front. Actually, she said that your order is not a commitment that you have to buy it when it comes in. I believe there are enough folks that either walk in, or just didn't get around to ordering in advance, to buy them.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

Woot! Just got permission from the banker for 6 buckets of Chilean juice =)... by 6 of course she really means 8 =)....

What do you think, 2 Cab Sauv, 2 Cab Franc, 2 Merlot, 1 Zin, 1 Syrah?


----------



## Flem (Feb 9, 2011)

vic said:


> made 3 of these last spring. Bottled carmenere and reisling couple weeks ago and both were very good. I picked mine up at the agway in greenville pa. They arrived last year in early april, vic



Hi Vic, Welcome to the "club". I'm considering purchasing the Chilean Carmenere this spring. Did you make any additions to yours to change it's structure (i.e. grape pack, raisins, oak, etc.)? How did your finished product stack up to a High End box kit? Assuming that you've made one, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## vic (Feb 10, 2011)

Flem said:


> Hi Vic, Welcome to the "club". I'm considering purchasing the Chilean Carmenere this spring. Did you make any additions to yours to change it's structure (i.e. grape pack, raisins, oak, etc.)? How did your finished product stack up to a High End box kit? Assuming that you've made one, of course.
> 
> Thanks!



i didn't add anything and it is good. Others add things like raisens etc. Haven't made a high end kit so can't compare. This year i may add the raisens so i can compare.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 15, 2011)

Discovered today that Macomb Vinter Supply in the greater Detroit area is distributer of the Luva Bella juices. A big plus is they have a planned delivery day to the Grand Rapids, MI area on 4/15. Their prices are higher than those able to get it directly from Luva Bella but beats a 12 hour round trip drive Spring Lake.

From Macomb Vintner Supply:

First the Good News:
Chilean Juice prices are the same as last year.
Chilean Reds: $62
Chilean Whites: $60

Ordering deadline is Friday April 8, 2010.
Juice will arrive to me on Friday, April 15, 2010


http://www.MacombVintnerSupply.com


----------



## Flem (Mar 1, 2011)

I contacted L'uva Bella winery to see what was required for their juice buckets and here was their reply:

"The juice is already balanced with the yeast needed. The instructions talk about fermenting the juice by mixing the yeast and getting your juice up to 76degrees. When desired sweetness is obtained, you are then to add potassium metabisulfate and sorbate. We sell premeasured packets of these chemicals for $1.00. You are to add this after transferring into a carboy and then place your wine in a cool place........."


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm headed there Thursday


----------



## Flem (Mar 1, 2011)

They haven't received their first shipment yet, have they?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

Not yet, I want to get my order in. From what you reported earlier, they'll have it 2-3 weeks before thier satelitte distributors. Plus I want to pick up some Orange Muscat while I am there, and the food not so bad either.


----------



## Flem (Mar 2, 2011)

I may go up on Friday. I need another carboy and that's a good excuse to make the trip.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got back from L'uva Bella's picking up this years Chilean Juice. It was nice Meeting Julie and her Husband there for lunch. Both the owner and there wine maker spent a considerable amount of time with us talking about wine making and wine in general. Of coarse they kept giving us samples until we told them we had enough and wanted to eat. We were the first two people there and they were starting to get rather busy when we left. Below are a few of the pictures I took inside of their cooler. You can also order the juice in 55 gallon drums if you wish. They decided not to sell grapes this year.


----------



## KevininPa (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Dan,
Nice pictures. Did you happen to find out what they are charging
for a drum?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Kevin I asked Charles who was helping getting the pails and he did not have an answer except to say you'll save on packaging. He said they pay $6 for each pail and $25 for each drum. On a 55 gal drum I am guessing that equates to a $25 savings in container cost. If thats only savings I don't know. You could give them a call as they are getting another shipment in. The drums they have, I am not sure if they're being held for someone or if they're for their own use.


----------



## KevininPa (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan, I was just curious about pricing. I did order some Chilean grapes
from Consumers Produce today. Suppose to be in the first or second week
in May.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok. yeah he didn't have a price for me when I asked. They also decided not to carry grapes this year.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Luva Bella Winery is now on Facebook if anyone in the area in interested.


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I just got the email. But I don't do Facebook. But I do get their emails.


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2011)

I got the email and since Dan has, also got the email one of us can always post up here what specials they have going.


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like a "plan". Good idea.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2011)

Good idea Flem. I dont do Facebook anymore either. Dont care what anyone here says, I received a virus there!!!!


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Good idea Flem. I dont do Facebook anymore either. Dont care what anyone here says, I received a virus there!!!!



I agree 100%


----------



## Flem (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan and/or Julie, (or anybody who has done a Carmenere juice bucket) I haven't picked up my Carmenere juice bucket yet but I want to be prepared for when I do. Are you planning to do a MLF on it? Are you going to use oak, grape pack, raisins. I saw where George has Grape packs with either cabernet or syrah grapes--not too sure which I would/should use. Where can I get a MLF culture? Would it be available locally? Keep good notes for me. Thanks!


----------



## vic (Mar 31, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan and/or Julie, (or anybody who has done a Carmenere juice bucket) I haven't picked up my Carmenere juice bucket yet but I want to be prepared for when I do. Are you planning to do a MLF on it? Are you going to use oak, grape pack, raisins. I saw where George has Grape packs with either cabernet or syrah grapes--not too sure which I would/should use. Where can I get a MLF culture? Would it be available locally? Keep good notes for me. Thanks!



did a chilean carmenere last spring, didn't do malo and it is good. Did malo on my italian reds and the result is very good so far. Picked up my 2011 chileans yesterday, carmenere, malbec and pinot grigio and will definately do malolactic on the reds, haven't decided if i will add raisens or not.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan and/or Julie, (or anybody who has done a Carmenere juice bucket) I haven't picked up my Carmenere juice bucket yet but I want to be prepared for when I do. Are you planning to do a MLF on it? Are you going to use oak, grape pack, raisins. I saw where George has Grape packs with either cabernet or syrah grapes--not too sure which I would/should use. Where can I get a MLF culture? Would it be available locally? Keep good notes for me. Thanks!



Mike you should be able to pick up a mlf culture at any of the bigger local shops down there. I am not sure if Frank has them or not at Bella's. I would check asap though in case you need to order from George.




vic said:


> did a chilean carmenere last spring, didn't do malo and it is good. Did malo on my italian reds and the result is very good so far. Picked up my 2011 chileans yesterday, carmenere, malbec and pinot grigio and will definately do malolactic on the reds, haven't decided if i will add raisens or not.



Vic are you going to do MLF this year on the Carmenere even though you did not last year?


----------



## vic (Mar 31, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Mike you should be able to pick up a mlf culture at any of the bigger local shops down there. I am not sure if Frank has them or not at Bella's. I would check asap though in case you need to order from George.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes will definitely do mlf on my reds from now on.


----------



## almargita (Mar 31, 2011)

Dan & all that got their Chilian juice early:

Would you keep us informed of your weekly progress on your Chilian experience. I'm sure Mike would appreciate it also. I won't be getting mine till Consumers comes in at the end of the month & have never done any juice buckets. This way, we can keep notes as you progess about a month ahead of us on the different juices, we can choose between, raisins, grape packs, oak & whatever the more experienced makers have decided on.........
Thanks all....
Al


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2011)

Dang Al I'll be drinking mine by the time you get yours. 
A lot of what your asking about is a very individule thing. I mean maybe you like heavy oak but Julie doesn't. But yes we'll keep this post going.

I will probably be racking my reds on Sunday to a secondary for the MLF. They are moving along a lot quicker then the whites. I might have to run out and get another culture as I am contemplating on whether to do an MLF on my Zinfandel as I was going to sweeten it. Vic has me doulble thinking this now.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I didn't get a Carmenere but I did get a Malbec, so did Dan. So my idea was Dan is doing a MLF on the Malbec and I decided not to cuz I want to taste the difference.

Dan, I am putting American Oak for about 2 months in this, are you adding oak to yours?

I got 4 buckets, Malbec, Muscato, Sauvignon Blanc and Reisling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2011)

I am putting an american med oak in after MLF. I will leave it in until it sinks. By that time I believe most of the oak will be suck out of the chips anyways.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I am putting an american med oak in after MLF. I will leave it in until it sinks. By that time I believe most of the oak will be suck out of the chips anyways.



Time it, I am curious as to how long it takes to sink. I'm lettimg mine in for 2 months, taste, and if I like the taste I will remove then. I have a blackberry aging right now that has Hungarian oak cubes in it for 4 weeks right now and they don't look like they have any idea that they are suppose to sink.


----------



## Flem (Apr 1, 2011)

Good idea, Al. Thanks for your comments Julie and Dan. Keep the info coming as this is uncharted water for me (and Al).


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 1, 2011)

I did MLF on my Chianti last year and it was very good. I was considering trying this years batch without MLF but I'm not sure. I may order 2 packs of culture from George, no where locally to get it. I will do the French Medium toast oak again. I used an ounce for about 6-7 weeks. I put it in when I started MLF and removed it once complete. I like taste with that amount as neither myself or my wife are big on heavily oaked wines.

If you're able to make the may get together, I'll have a bottle of the Chianti and Cab Franc open.


----------



## JordanPond (Apr 1, 2011)

How do you know when MLF is complete? I've ordered two buckets of Lubabella's chilean juice from their Michigan distributor but will not see them until 4/15. I know, you guys will be drinking yours already. My test equipment consists of a hydrometor and thermometer. Do I need more test equipment if I'm doing a fresh juice and potentially MLF? Or just blindly throw in MLF culture and let it run for 5 weeks before adding Kmeta?


----------



## Flem (Apr 1, 2011)

Doug,
I was just getting ready to check with you to see if South Hills Brewing carries the MLF culture. You just answered my question. Do you guys use oak chips, cubes, spirals or what.


----------



## Julie (Apr 1, 2011)

I use cubes. You can get them at Luva Bella's when you pick up your wine. Actually, I was surpised that they had quite a list of supplies on hand that you can buy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 1, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug,
> I was just getting ready to check with you to see if South Hills Brewing carries the MLF culture. You just answered my question. Do you guys use oak chips, cubes, spirals or what.




I used the cubes in my Chilean juices and the spirals in my California juice. Last year was a first for my purchasing juices so I really can't say one way or another which is better. I did like the French medium toast over the American medium toast.


----------



## almargita (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wondering, since I prefer a medium sweet wine over dry, what do the majority do with the Chilian juice buckets?? Leave dry, or back sweeten???
I just don't care for a dry wine currently, neither does momma, perhaps that might change in the future but we like the wines that are sweeter for now...
Or is it just like any other wine, sweeten it if you like, not a right or wrong way to make it? This is one of the benifits in making your own wine, you can suit your taste, kinda like grilling a steak, some like it rare, medium or well done! Just because you like it a certain way doesn't make it wrong......
Al


----------



## Flem (Apr 2, 2011)

You are absolutely right, Al. Whatever you like, is the best way to make it. Personally, I like drier wines so I will not be backsweetening my Carmenere.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2011)

Good News for western PA/Eastern Ohio folks. This is an email I just recieved from Luva Bella's.

Bello Chilean

Thank you for your orders of Bello Chilean. The response has been so good this spring that we have been bringing trucks in each week. We have another truck scheduled this week so we will be able to cover all your orders. Please pick up your juice: Mon- Thurs from 11:00am TO 4:00pm, Fri 11 to 6, and Sat 11 to 3. The kitchen and lounge are open Thurs, Fri &Sat. 

Some of you told me that you were able to pick up your juice until the end of April beginning of May. That is ok. If you need to pick up past May 7th, you need to let us know. I will call those with pre-orders left in our book but our policy is all buckets goes on the extra list after May 14th. We should have a lot of extras and will be selling juice into June. 

Kitchen and lounge

We are upgrading our kitchen and the improvements are taking longer than expected. What else is new with contractors? We are and should be offering more than pizza, sandwiches and salads. We have been offering Baked Orange Roughy on Fridays.


----------



## almargita (Apr 13, 2011)

*Chilian juice from Consumers in the Burg?*

Any word on when the juice will be ariving from Consumers Produce in the Burg?? R they running a little behind or should I just drive up to Luva Bella??

Al: a1


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe Luve Bella is rerouting those trucks, you know the paid detour!!!!! Bwaaaaahaaaahaaaa!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

almargita said:


> Any word on when the juice will be ariving from Consumers Produce in the Burg?? R they running a little behind or should I just drive up to Luva Bella??
> 
> Al: a1



I would drive up to Luva Bella. The experience would be worth it. Just make sure you're there at lunch time and get a sandwich. They are not open mon and tue.

Wade that was pretty funny.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2011)

almargita said:


> Any word on when the juice will be ariving from Consumers Produce in the Burg?? R they running a little behind or should I just drive up to Luva Bella??
> 
> Al: a1




Consumer's juice will be in the first week of May. Based on the email the order was to ship from Chille the end of April. You're choice if you want to drive to Ohio or wait the 2 1/2 weeks to get it in Pittsburgh.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 13, 2011)

Is this stuff flown in or put on a slow boat through the Panama canal!


----------



## Flem (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's the most recent update from L'uva Bella winery. Even though the kitchen might not be open, you can pick up juices every day but Sunday.

Bello Chilean

Thank you for your orders of Bello Chilean. The response has been so good this spring that we have been bringing trucks in each week. We have another truck scheduled this week so we will be able to cover all your orders. Please pick up your juice: Mon- Thurs from 11:00am TO 4:00pm, Fri 11 to 6, and Sat 11 to 3. The kitchen and lounge are open Thurs, Fri &Sat. 

Some of you told me that you were able to pick up your juice until the end of April beginning of May. That is ok. If you need to pick up past May 7th, you need to let us know. I will call those with pre-orders left in our book but our policy is all buckets goes on the extra list after May 14th. We should have a lot of extras and will be selling juice into June. 

Kitchen and lounge

We are upgrading our kitchen and the improvements are taking longer than expected. What else is new with contractors? We are and should be offering more than pizza, sandwiches and salads. We have been offering Baked Orange Roughy on Fridays.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder how Luva is getting their juices so early when just about everyone else is getting it late April. Are you sure its Chilean??? I would think it would all be shipped over at the same time to save on cost.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

Dan posted that on the previous page.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade they ship it out to six other states and are getting weekly shipments. I can only go by what's on the pails and what they tell us. Seems like there are two Major distributors in in the Ohio Valley that ship out to other smaller distributors and states. Thats Consumers in Pgh and Bella's in Younstown Ohio. They both sell different brands and Bella's has a larger selection.

What is the origin of each? I hope Chili but who knows? Even coming from California are you getting 100% of the grape juice you're buying or is there a filler mixed in? 

Bottom Line..it better be good!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont know, I dont buy the juice buckets!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Wade they ship it out to six other states and are getting weekly shipments. I can only go by what's on the pails and what they tell us. Seems like there are two Major distributors in in the Ohio Valley that ship out to other smaller distributors and states. Thats Consumers in Pgh and Bella's in Younstown Ohio. They both sell different brands and Bella's has a larger selection.
> 
> What is the origin of each? I hope Chili but who knows? Even coming from California are you getting 100% of the grape juice you're buying or is there a filler mixed in?
> 
> Bottom Line..it better be good!



I'm not sure that Consumers is acting as a distributer. In the Strip District of Pittsburgh, there are probably 10 different places that carry juice from Italy and California. I beleive Consumers is the only one that deals in the Chilean. I do know there was an owner of a wine / beer store that was picking up juice that he had taken pre-orders for but for the most part I believe that is it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I wonder how Luva is getting their juices so early when just about everyone else is getting it late April. Are you sure its Chilean??? I would think it would all be shipped over at the same time to save on cost.




Wade,
Right! I talked to Gino's and they "smirked" when I asked the same question. They would not tell me if it was from Chile. They suggested how do think they get it one month before every one else.
U can fill in the blanks. 
Grapes can only be harvested a certain time so.. how do "these" get to juice before all the others if they come from the same area??

THINK !!


----------



## Flem (Apr 13, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Dan posted that on the previous page.



Thank you.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I'm not sure that Consumers is acting as a distributer. In the Strip District of Pittsburgh, there are probably 10 different places that carry juice from Italy and California. I beleive Consumers is the only one that deals in the Chilean. I do know there was an owner of a wine / beer store that was picking up juice that he had taken pre-orders for but for the most part I believe that is it.



Doug there is a produce company in Erie that also get their juice from Consumers.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug there is a produce company in Erie that also get their juice from Consumers.



Wasn't aware of that. Interesting though not surprising. I know I'm looking forward to getting my juice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Wasn't aware of that. Interesting though not surprising. I know I'm looking forward to getting my juice.



Yes both of these places are wholesaling it out.


----------



## Flem (Apr 17, 2011)

JordanPond said:


> How do you know when MLF is complete? I've ordered two buckets of Lubabella's chilean juice from their Michigan distributor but will not see them until 4/15. I know, you guys will be drinking yours already. My test equipment consists of a hydrometor and thermometer. Do I need more test equipment if I'm doing a fresh juice and potentially MLF? Or just blindly throw in MLF culture and let it run for 5 weeks before adding Kmeta?



Greg, I don't recall seeing an answer to this question. Maybe one of the MLF'ers can chime in.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, you should get test equipment! Look in our Tutorial area on this site to determine as to which test kit youd like to use!


----------



## JordanPond (Apr 17, 2011)

Flem said:


> Greg, I don't recall seeing an answer to this question. Maybe one of the MLF'ers can chime in.



Mike, I had read thru the tutorials that Wade suggested. I decided that I would stick with the standard instructions for the first time with these juices as I have no baseline for better or worse. Looks like accuvine has a test kit for malic acid and there is a Chromatography Test that looks like fun. Next time.

I've got three buckets fizzing on the pool/work table. I'm a happy fermenter at this point.


----------



## Flem (Apr 19, 2011)

I picked up my Carmenere juice bucket at the L'uva Bella winery today. It was 39* Farenheit when I opened it. I put a brew belt on it right away. It's now up to 60*. I should probably see some signs of fermentation tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike did you eat lunch there. Did they still have a lot of juice left?


----------



## Flem (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had lunch there before---very good. They are not open for lunch on M-T-W. I knew that but, because of the Easter weekend, I had to go up early to pick mine up. I don't know how much they have left as we waited inside at the side loading dock and didn't go into the cooler. They were pretty busy. I was third in line to pick up buckets. Charles, who waited on me, was in the middle of bottling but had to stop to wait on customers. The last email from Ruth indicated that they would have plenty after the orders were filled.


----------



## Flem (Apr 20, 2011)

*L'uva Bella Winery update*

Here's the most recent update from the L'uva Bella Winery re their juice buckets:

We will be getting one last shipment of Bello Chilean juice scheduled for delivery Thursday April 28th. We are still taking pre-orders if you would like more juice. Please call or e-mail us. There will be plenty of extras as well. 

Ruth
LBJ


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2011)

I ended up ordering another two buckets from Luva Bella, Zinfindal and another riesling. Went over after work today, got the buckets. They do have a lot of extras, 40 buckets of pinot noir, 14 buckets of white zinfindal, 10 buckets of zinfindal, 4 riesling, 5 gewurtz, 3 muscato, and a lot of others. They are expecting to have juice buckets to sell for the next month maybe two months.

We decided to have dinner there as well, ordered two of their pizzas and had a bottle of their zinfindal. Awesome. Boy are their pizzas good.


----------



## MinVin (May 6, 2011)

We've stayed for pizza and wine a few times now after getting our juice. We've also enjoyed the cheese plate and the oil plate. The first time we ate there they even had real, homemade Italian wedding soup that was darn good! As for wine, we tried (and enjoyed) glasses of their un-oaked Carmenere (which was what inspired me to make mine that way last spring). We also tried the Black Muscat which was quite interesting (the nose on that wine is _something_!). I know we had a few others which were good, but those two stand out in my memory.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2011)

MinVin said:


> We've stayed for pizza and wine a few times now after getting our juice. We've also enjoyed the cheese plate and the oil plate. The first time we ate there they even had real, homemade Italian wedding soup that was darn good! As for wine, we tried (and enjoyed) glasses of their un-oaked Carmenere (which was what inspired me to make mine that way last spring). We also tried the Black Muscat which was quite interesting (the nose on that wine is _something_!). I know we had a few others which were good, but those two stand out in my memory.



We had zinfindal with our pizza. It was very good and yes we have had their oil plate. Very tasty


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

I love their black peppered ham Panini sandwich.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2011)

Gee I'm hungrey


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Julie I realize it's too late now but we were running a special on wings and pizza tonight. You guys are welcome to stop by later for snacks and a show if you'd like.


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

L'uva Bella winery in Youngstown still has remaining inventory.

It is our policy to hold buckets FOR THIS SPRING until May 14, 2011 unless special arrangements are made. Buckets we were reserving for pre-orders are now available. The new extra list is below:

Barolo 1
Cabernet Franc 1
Barbera 10
Cabernet Sauvignon 9
Carmenere 12
Malbec 6
Merlot 12
Pinot Noir 20
Sangiovese 5
Zinfandel 30
White Zinfandel 8

Chardonnay 2
Gewurztraminer 2
Muscato 2
Riesling 2


----------



## almargita (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update Mike, I tried to call Consumers early this morning but got an answering machine. I think someone said yesterday that they only had a few buckets left. Might as well drive up to L'uva Bella. What are their open days & hours again??? Looks like they still have a nice selection available.....

Al


----------



## almargita (May 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> I ended up ordering another two buckets from Luva Bella, Zinfindal and another riesling. Went over after work today, got the buckets. They do have a lot of extras, 40 buckets of pinot noir, 14 buckets of white zinfindal, 10 buckets of zinfindal, 4 riesling, 5 gewurtz, 3 muscato, and a lot of others. They are expecting to have juice buckets to sell for the next month maybe two months.
> 
> We decided to have dinner there as well, ordered two of their pizzas and had a bottle of their zinfindal. Awesome. Boy are their pizzas good.



Julie:
I thought from earlier posts that the kitchen was only open T-F & Sat? 

AL


----------



## almargita (May 16, 2011)

Julie:

Should have checked the date of your response, it was from April 29.........
So what are the days the kitchen is open????

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

th/fri/sat but you can pick up juices during the other days. It's worth going when the kitchen is open.


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

Al, here's a link to their website. 

http://luvabella.com/


----------



## almargita (May 17, 2011)

Planning to drive up on Thursday & have lunch also as the menu looks very good. Hopefully there will still be buckets available. Not exactely sure on what I want but am flexible as what to try so should be able to get some. Anyone have any suggestions which juices would tend to be better sweetened to a medium either in reds or white as we don't care for the dryer type wines. 
Shouldn't need anything to be added as they contain everything to get started, yeasts, nutrient. Correct??? Just let warm up & they should start fermenting, unless as I have read, some will have started already?? Will be my first expierence doing the buckets but have a few carboys awaiting juice.......

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2011)

Al you are correct about lifting the lid and letting it warm up and it'll start on it's own. While you are there you can sample their wines and make a determination what you and your wife would enjoy.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2011)

Al,

I recieved an email from them yesterday with what they still had left. Currently for a red or white that you would like to backsweeten, they have

Zinfandel - 30 buckets left
White Zinfandel - 8 buckets
Gewurtztraminer - 2 buckets
Muscato - 2 buckets
Reisling - 2 buckets


----------



## almargita (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Julie, called & ordered the Reisling & Zinfandel before they were gone, may grab spmething else while I'm there after sampling what they still have available....

Al


----------



## almargita (May 20, 2011)

Picked up my buckets yesterday & we had an enjoyable lunch of fresh hot peppers & bread, plus the Pizza. Both very good! Took a tour of the back area & giant cooler, wow it was hugh, but pretty empty at the moment. Interesting that they said they were getting new larger tanks as these were too small! They just bottled over 800 on Wednesday, glad they have a multiple head filler.....
Went with the Pinot Noir & Zinfandel after sampling them. SG on both were over 1.090., will recheck again after they warm up a bit..........

Al


----------



## Julie (May 20, 2011)

My Zinfandel was at 1.092.


----------



## MinVin (May 20, 2011)

Interesting. How long ago did you pick up your Zin, Julie? I've been wondering how active the yeast is even at the low storage temperatures. That could easily account for the minor discrepancy.


----------



## Julie (May 20, 2011)

I got mine 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

I contacted Ruth at L'uva Bella winery as whether they had any juice buckets remaining. She said they sold all of the Bello Chilean. She said they will have shipments of California juice starting weekly at the end of August, through September and into October. The Mosto Bello is in October.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 8, 2011)

I called last week and they just had an order cancellation of 19 buckets, so I picked up two more reds on Friday. At the time there were still 8 buckets left... I guess you missed out by a few days at most!

Of course we had to stay for dinner again!  Mmmmmm, delish!


----------



## MinVin (Jun 8, 2011)

Come to think of it, I feel guilty for not posting here about the extra buckets. Sorry. 

I had a lot going on over a few days there without much time at home, but I'll do better next time and share any such info.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks anyway. I just bottled a "mist kit" and now I have this empty carboy just begging to be filled with something.


----------



## MinVin (Jun 8, 2011)

Heh. We emptied two of our kegs sooner than anticipated, which was what prompted me to call initially! Can't bear the thought of unused vessels!!!


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

"Right on!"


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be ordering any California wine I can from them instead of Walkers. i.e. Gewürztraminer, Rieslings etc.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

Why Dan? Do you think their product is better? I've never used Walkers so I don't know anything about their juices.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2011)

I think Walkers is good and have not had a problem with anything I bought from them. They grapes from this area are high in acid. Not only are the California grapes said to be of higher quality, at $5.00 a gallon they are cheaper.


----------



## Flem (Jun 9, 2011)

I contacted Ruth again at L'uva Bella winery to see what types (varietals) of juices she was getting later on this summer and she said:
"We will get our California juices and there is a large selection over 40. You will be able to get almost anything. The first shipment should arrive August 27th, but after Labor Day weekend is our official kick off".


----------



## MinVin (Jun 9, 2011)

I can send you the list from last fall if you are interested just to see what they had then. I'm sure I have it around somewhere.


----------

